# Fruit Tea Loaf



## ewanfish (Sep 12, 2010)

*Fruit Tea Loaf*


Pre heat oven to 180*c / 350*f / gas 4

Ingredients: 
3/4 pt / 375 mls Tea
12oz / 350g Mixed dried fruit
7oz / 200g Brown sugar
10oz / 275g Self raising flour
1 Egg
1 Tsp Baking powder

Method: -
Put tea, sugar & fruit in a bowl to soak overnight
Grease & line 8" cake tin or 2lb loaf tin with gease proof paper
mix in the flour, baking powder & egg
(it will look more like a batter than a dough)

pour into the tin
cook in the centre oven for 3/4 of an hour
turn out & remove paper


----------

